# A quoi sert l'Apple TV?



## elliatedm (20 Août 2015)

Excusez cette question bourrue mais après avoir hésité quelques années à l'acheter, hésitant toujours, je ne vois pas en réalité ce que l'Apple TV apporte.

Pour regarder YouTube ou Netflix, si on a une Smart TV, elle fait doublon. Mais qui n'a pas de Smart TV maintenant? 
Pour faire relais Airplay, à la limite. 
Pour regarder ses propres films? Elle ne gère même pas les NAS.

Et quand on voit ce qu'Apple en dit sur son site, ben on se dit que ça ne sert pas à grand chose. Bref... A quoi sert-elle?


----------



## Gwen (20 Août 2015)

Pour moi, cela me sert de relais entre mon ordinateur qui, avec iTunes, gère tous mes médias et le vidéo projecteur. 

C'est la seule fonction intéressante que j'utilise au quotidien.

Ensuite, cela me sert lors de keynote, car regarder la présentation sur 3 mètres de diagonal plutôt que sur un petit écran c’est plus sympa.

Pareil pour YouTube de temps en temps. Mais c'est tout.

J'attends de voir ce que va proposer la nouvelle version qui devrait incessamment sortir.


----------



## elliatedm (21 Août 2015)

Ok, tu ajoutes tes films sur iTunes alors?


----------



## melaure (21 Août 2015)

Pour en avoir offert 3 dans ma famille, je dirais ... à pas grand chose ... en fait on aurait juste besoin d'une fonction Airplay sur les télés, mais pour le reste c'est un pitoyable média center ...


----------



## Gwen (21 Août 2015)

Oui, TOUS mes films sont stockés sur itunes. C'est le plus simple notamment pour les série TV car au moins je sais quel épisode j'ai déjà vu ou non.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Août 2015)

elliatedm a dit:


> Mais qui n'a pas de Smart TV maintenant?



Moi ! ... Mais je suis un dinosaure ! 

Et dans mon cas perso, l'Apple TV m'a permis de "connecter" mon excellente TV et de profiter d'un tas d'avantages (Netflix, visionnage de mes films iTunes, partage des photos etc...), le tout pour 79 € !

Mais il est vrai que lorsqu'on possède une smart TV, je ne vois pas directement l'avantage.


----------



## Average Joe (21 Août 2015)

Je suis un dinosaure moi aussi. Pas d'Apple TV mais un Mac Mini relié à la TV. Avec l'aide d'un dongle Eye TV je peux regarder la télé et enregistrer les chaînes de la TNT.


----------



## melaure (21 Août 2015)

Average Joe a dit:


> Je suis un dinosaure moi aussi. Pas d'Apple TV mais un Mac Mini relié à la TV. Avec l'aide d'un dongle Eye TV je peux regarder la télé et enregistrer les chaînes de la TNT.



Il faut dire qu'aucun logiciel d'enregistrement n'est au niveau d'EyeTV. Ce logiciel est vraiment excellent et j'utilise depuis sa première version. Je pourrais pas m'en passer, même avec une Smart TV.


----------



## elliatedm (21 Août 2015)

gwen a dit:


> Oui, TOUS mes films sont stockés sur itunes. C'est le plus simple notamment pour les série TV car au moins je sais quel épisode j'ai déjà vu ou non.



Donc tu convertis tous tes films en MP4?? C'est vrai que c'est pratique de savoir ce que tu as déjà vu, mais c'est fastidieux comme boulot...

Si on a un NAS, on peut imaginer laisser les films dessus tout en les ajoutant à iTunes (sans le laisser organiser le dossier). Si oui, j'aurai accès aux films même si l'ordi est éteint?



thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Mais je suis un dinosaure !



Oops c'est pas ce que je pensais. J'ai eu ma première TV cette année et je croyais que ça faisait quand même quelque temps que les TV étaient Smart.

Bon ben peut-être que l'Apple TV servira à quelque chose avec HomeKit alors... Une sorte de passerelle vers les bidules intelligents bluetooth répartis dans la chaumière.


----------



## fced (8 Février 2016)

Pour moi ça ne sert strictement à rien, c'est un produit qu'Apple ferait bien de retirer de son catalogue...
Pour lire les films d'itunes sur une TV n'importe laquelle, autant avoir une Dreambox ou équivalent (ou un récepteur satellite connecté au réseau)  et utiliser Airplay, on lit ses films/musique à partir d'Itunes direct sur la TV en passant par la Dreambox, et ça fonctionne très bien...
Sans compter tous les avantages (enregistrement de films, musiques, chaines sat du monde entier) etc...
Et c'est moins cher qu'une Apple TV...


----------



## melaure (9 Février 2016)

fced a dit:


> Pour moi ça ne sert strictement à rien, c'est un produit qu'Apple ferait bien de retirer de son catalogue...
> Pour lire les films d'itunes sur une TV n'importe laquelle, autant avoir une Dreambox ou équivalent (ou un récepteur satellite connecté au réseau)  et utiliser Airplay, on lit ses films/musique à partir d'Itunes direct sur la TV en passant par la Dreambox, et ça fonctionne très bien...
> Sans compter tous les avantages (enregistrement de films, musiques, chaines sat du monde entier) etc...
> Et c'est moins cher qu'une Apple TV...



Et vu que les télés vont de plus en plus avoir des OS intégrés, ce boitier externe ne servira pas à grand chose, surtout sans lecteur BR ...


----------



## Shervane (18 Février 2016)

J'ai couplé mon Atv4 à un NAS 415+ sur ma smartTV trop vieille et mis une seule fois à jour par Samsung la première année ... Depuis plus rien donc je dirais plutôt que c'est ma télé le dinosaure (au vu de son prix d'époque je prendrai plus un haut de gamme vu l'acharnement de Samsung a mettre à jour ses télés) 
Ma fille s'en sert pour jouer sur la télé, ma femme pour rêver au paradis tropicaux, la famille pour voir les albums photos et moi pour me taper séries et films avec Plex ...
Le produit et trop jeune et pas du tout suivi par Apple elle meme ni les dev... Depuis que je l'ai pas bcp d'application supplémentaires 
Elle fait du sur palace ... On s'en un potentiel mais alors pas du tout exploité ... Dommage pour l'Atv ...


----------



## gmaa (18 Février 2016)

Average Joe a dit:


> Je suis un dinosaure moi aussi. Pas d'Apple TV mais un Mac Mini relié à la TV. Avec l'aide d'un dongle Eye TV je peux regarder la télé et enregistrer les chaînes de la TNT.


+1


----------



## melaure (18 Février 2016)

gmaa a dit:


> +1



C'est pas donné, mais un MacMini + Dongle + EyeTV + lecteur BR, ça c'est du vrai média center ! Rien à avoir à le néant de l'Apple TV !


----------



## Shervane (15 Mars 2016)

Ça fait cher aussi la config


----------



## melaure (15 Mars 2016)

Shervane a dit:


> Ça fait cher aussi la config



C'est vrai, mais au moins ça sert à quelque chose ! Et même à BEAUCOUP de choses ! No limits avec du matos et un vrai OS !


----------



## Pixiti (19 Mars 2016)

Ça sert à acheter des films ou des séries, qui seront aussi dispo sur tes iPhones, iPad et iTunes (Mac , PC).

Ça sert à ta fille de six ans et à ta femme à envoyer une vidéo sur ta TV ou du son sur ton Home Cinema sans passer par un BAC+5 en informatique.

Depuis peu ça sert à jouer ! Avec pour certain jeux le recyclage de vieux iPhone comme télécommande pour jouer à plusieurs.

Depuis peu ça sert aussi à regarder du Netflix et d autres services du style qui ne sont pas dispos chez ton FAI (ou qui peuvent l être à un prix différent).


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Mars 2016)

Je viens de commander une Apple TV 4 (sur l'espace des produits reconditionnés du site d'Apple).

Elle va me servir essentiellement - pour l'instant - à remplacer ma box Numericable pour le Replay (directement depuis l'Apple TV ou par Airplay avec mon iPad) et la VOD. En effet, je viens de résilier la partie TV de mon abonnement car je n'ai pas besoin de 200 chaînes alors que je ne regarde même pas toutes les chaînes de la TNT et ça fera 10 € d'économisé chaque mois.
Elle va me servir également à diffuser d'autres contenus sur la télé depuis mon iPad (photos par exemple).

149 €, ça fait cher pour ces usages là mais avec l'économie réalisée sur le coût mensuel de l'abonnement Numericable l'investissement sera rentabilisé en environ un an et demi. Et j'ai préféré la version 4 à la 3 pour la possibilité d'installer des applications (que l'Apple TV 3 n'offre pas).


----------



## melaure (21 Mars 2016)

Pixiti a dit:


> Ça sert à acheter des films ou des séries, qui seront aussi dispo sur tes iPhones, iPad et iTunes (Mac , PC).



Des films truffés de DRM que tu ne pourras prêter à personne. Si dans la famille chacun a son compte iTunes, chacun doit acheter le même produit. Et évidement non cessible et non revendable. Et le jour ou tu meures, TOUT tes achats disparaissent avec toi … un peu comme une taxe de succession à 100%. Même les ayants-droits en France n'ont pas créé un racket aussi efficace … 

Ensuite des films HD de 4 Go, merci la compression … rien à voir la vraie HD qu'on trouve sur BR.

Enfin ceci n'étant qu'une forme de Cloud, n'importe quelle offre de cloud avec tes médias te permet la même chose ...



Pixiti a dit:


> Ça sert à ta fille de six ans et à ta femme à envoyer une vidéo sur ta TV ou du son sur ton Home Cinema sans passer par un BAC+5 en informatique.



Eventuellement le seul usage utile, mais d'autres produits qui ne font que ça existe. Pour le son, le BT marche très bien sur de nombreux produits, et ce n'est pas proprio Apple.



Pixiti a dit:


> Depuis peu ça sert à jouer ! Avec pour certain jeux le recyclage de vieux iPhone comme télécommande pour jouer à plusieurs.



A jouer !!! La gueule des jeux sur un écran de TV HD. Prend une vraie console avant de parler de jeux … sauf si ce sont des jeux de cartes bien sur 



Pixiti a dit:


> Depuis peu ça sert aussi à regarder du Netflix et d autres services du style qui ne sont pas dispos chez ton FAI (ou qui peuvent l être à un prix différent).



Netflix est dispo quasi partout maintenant …


Donc le mot inutile correspond définitivement …


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Mars 2016)

J'ai fait mes premiers pas sur l'Apple TV il y a 2 jours.

Je rejoins un peu l'avis de Shervane : on sent que l'engin a du potentiel - de quoi envoyer au musée les box de nos FAI - mais il manque les applications vraiment capables d'en tirer la substantifique moelle.

Perso, j'aimerais trouver des applications qui permettraient de se faire des menus TV à la carte et s'affranchir totalement de la réception des programmes à l'ancienne avec des diffusions à heure fixe.

Ces applications existent déjà plus ou moins sur iPhone/iPad (applications de Replay) mais sur l'Apple TV, hormis celle d'Arte, pour l'instant c'est Waterloo morne plaine.


----------



## CrashCocoB (26 Mars 2016)

Pour moi, mon ATV3 sert de client Plex (serveur Plex avec application PlexConnect sur mon NAS), et pour diffuser en AirPlay sur la télé.


----------

